# 12/21/08 central ct



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

here pics from the storm last weekend

the new image crew 
sean 








tommy 

















juan,jason,mike the shovel crew


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

glenn 









tommy plowing 





glenn plowing






i did not get any pics of the boss scotty,


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the valley RR digs out


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

nice pics.....took me by surprise though, didnt think you guys got snow way down there


----------



## Inverted99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like a good sized outfit, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vinnie (Dec 4, 2006)

The three guys in the truck together have that look of " We got tricked into this ! " lol


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the 3 in the truck is the shovel crew


----------



## Blasco (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah that was a fun weekend.


----------

